# Purple Smokey Eye Tutorial - [Beauty of Color]



## Indigowaters (Oct 23, 2006)

Since you asked for it... here goes:






See the original look here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57413

Start with a clean, moisterized face (TLC on lips and Fix + on face optional)




I started in the wrong order (usually put concealer and powder on first) but smudge paint with your finger from lashes to browbone (I used Tan Ray)





Apply Bronze CCB





Apply concealer with wand in spots on face (I used NW45)





Fill up a kabuki brush with Natural MSF





Apply in circular motion on face





This is what you have so far...





Load up 129 brush with Coppertone blush





Apply to the apples of cheeks (Yes, you must smile)





Load up 239 brush with Expensive Pink e/s





Pack it in inner third of your lid





What you have so far...





Next pack Trax e/s onto mid-lid





What you have so far...





Pack Sketch e/s to outer third of lid





Ok...





Now, pack Beauty Marked e/s into crease














Finally, apply Yogurt e/s to browbone (you'll need quite a bit to show up)





Now all eyeshadows are applied





Blend all the colors out and upwards together using your 217 brush (a must-have)





There you have it...





Apply Blacktrack fluidline with 266 angled brush (it really is as simple as it looks)





Apply mascara *tip-Just blink through the wand if you don't know how to apply*





Almost there...





Here's what you have so far





Groom those brows with Brow Set in Clear





Finish off with Cushy creamliner, Honeyflower lipstick and Nymphette lipgloss and Voila!!!! You should look MAUVELOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











SMOOCHES!!!


----------



## capytan (Oct 23, 2006)

Love the eyes!
I'm definately going to try this, but with a diff. blush/face colour since I'm a bit of a paley. Thanks.


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 23, 2006)

so good thanks for doing this tutorial


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice & thorough and it looks bea-u-tiful.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 23, 2006)

You all are quite welcome! If I could multi-quote, I would


----------



## zombie_candy (Oct 24, 2006)

i was iffy on getting expensive pink but you totally gave me that final push ! thanks for the lovely tutorial !


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i was iffy on getting expensive pink but you totally gave me that final push ! thanks for the lovely tutorial !_

 
Yeah, you might want to put it on top of something to make it show up like a CCB or paint or a primer. Glad I could help.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome tut! You look GORGEOUS and I love the colors you used! Thank you


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks girlie!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 24, 2006)

Yippy im so glad u did this tut,... looking awsome as ever!!!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Yippy im so glad u did this tut,... looking awsome as ever!!!!!_

 
Thanks! :loveya:


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 25, 2006)

Woo Hooo!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## sunsational (Oct 25, 2006)

gorgeous. *kisses back to you* thank you!! its weird because i just bought sketch, humid, trax, black tied and beauty marked eyeshadows yesterday so im going to use your tut to play with them.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 25, 2006)

Thankyou this is very helpful =)


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 25, 2006)

You did a great job!!! and you look so beautiful!!


----------



## aziza (Oct 25, 2006)

Yay! I am cracking up at "you _must_ smile." Great job!!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 25, 2006)

You did a fab job!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I like that fact that the tutorial is very clear and easy to follow.


~VD


----------



## greeen (Nov 24, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## Showtime (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 27, 2006)

you did a fabulous job and  you look wonderful 
Thanks for sharing
This is a must try at home


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 27, 2006)

This is so beautiful, I'll be trying this out soon!  I love the lip combo!
Thanks for the tut


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 27, 2006)

Your welcome!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 5, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous look and tut! look forward to more! (esp. tuts!)


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 5, 2007)

this look is amazing on you...i so want to copy this too!! please please post more!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch!
Great tutorial.
And I super love your brows.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Thanks ladies! And Binky, I don't do them myself, I just have a very good lady who does. I make sure she's the only one to do them. :shrug: Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Thanks a bunch!
Great tutorial.
And I super love your brows._


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

this is gorgeous! thanks soo much!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

love ur lips


----------



## kayslay (Oct 31, 2007)

i love this look, thanks girl!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 1, 2007)

i've always been afraid of light peach blush on dark skin but it looks wondahfull on youuuuu!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_this is gorgeous! thanks soo much!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 

 
_love ur lips_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayslay* 

 
_i love this look, thanks girl!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i've always been afraid of light peach blush on dark skin but it looks wondahfull on youuuuu!_


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks sooo good~!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 6, 2007)

You look fantastic!  Fantastic tutorial.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sophistichic* 

 
_Looks sooo good~!_

 
Thank YOU!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You look fantastic! Fantastic tutorial. Thank you so much._


----------

